# the Saros cycle = ο κύκλος του σάρου



## nickel (Jul 19, 2008)

Αντιγράφω πρώτα από το λεξικό του Παπύρου:
*σάρος* ο, ΝΑ, και σαρός και σαιρός Α· (νεοελλ.) (αστρον.) περίοδος 18 ετών και 11,3 περίπου ημερών, κατά το τέλος τής οποίας η Γη, ο Ήλιος, η Σελήνη και η γραμμή τών δεσμών της επανέρχονται στις ίδιες σχετικές μεταξύ τους θέσεις και αποστάσεις και αρχίζει να επαναλαμβάνεται ο κύκλος τών ηλιακών και σεληνιακών εκλείψεων || (αρχ.) 1. χαλδαϊκός κύκλος 3.600 ετών 2. χαλδαϊκός κύκλος 222 μηνών. [ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < ακκαδ. shāru (πρβλ. αγγλ. saros)].

Βλέπω να συζητούν αν πρέπει να είναι «ο κύκλος του σάρος» ή «ο κύκλος του σάρου». Και πολλοί το γράφουν με κεφαλαίο αρχικό. Επηρεάζονται, νομίζω, από το αγγλικό, *το οποίο όμως βασίστηκε στην ήδη εξελληνισμένη λέξη ο σάρος, του σάρου*.

Γράφει στη Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saros_cycle
The Saros cycle is an eclipse cycle with a period of about 18 years 11 days 8 hours (approximately 6585⅓ days) that can be used to predict eclipses of the Sun and Moon. One Saros after an eclipse, the Sun, Earth, and Moon return to approximately the same relative geometry, and a nearly identical eclipse will occur.
The Saros cycle was discovered by the Chaldeans (ancient Babylonian astronomers) in the last several centuries BC, and was later known to Hipparchus, Pliny (Naturalis Historia II.10[56]) and Ptolemy (Almagest IV.2), but under different names. The name "saros" was first given to the eclipse cycle by Edmond Halley in 1691, *who took it from the Suda, a Byzantine lexicon of the 11th century*. Although Halley's naming error was pointed out by Guillaume Le Gentil in 1756, the name continues to be used.

Στη Σούδα γράφει:
Σάροι: μέτρον καὶ ἀριθμὸς παρὰ Χαλδαίοις. οἱ γὰρ ρκ σάροι ποιοῦσιν ἐνιαυτοὺς βσκβ κατὰ τὴν τῶν Χαλδαίων ψῆφον, εἴπερ ὁ σάρος ποιεῖ μῆνας σεληνιακῶν σκβ, οἱ γίνονται ιη ἐνιαυτοὶ καὶ μῆνες ς.

Είναι προφανές ότι κλίνεται. Ως εκ περισσού, μεταφέρω και σχετική συζήτηση στην ελληνική Wikipedia (όπου βρίσκει κανείς και κλινόμενο και άκλιτο).

- Λοιπόν, το Νεώτερον Εγκυκλοπαιδικόν Λεξικόν του Ηλίου (τόμος 16, σελ. 210) γράφει «η γνώσις των Σάρων... ... επέτρεπεν εις τους αρχαίους Έλληνας...». Ο Γεώργιος Αδαμόπουλος (πρώην διευθυντής του Αστρονομικού Ινστιτούτου του Εθνικού Αστεροσκοπείου Αθηνών) γράφει το 1975 στη Νέα Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Χάρη Πάτση, στο λήμμα «Σάρος (Αστρον.)» (τόμος 20, σελ. 210) ότι είναι μεν «περίοδος που ανεκάλυψαν οι Χαλδαίοι», αλλά κλίνει τη λέξη κανονικά: «Η διαφορά του 1/3 της ημέρας σε κάθε σάρο μεταθέτει τον τόπο...», «...ώστε ύστερα από τρεις σάρους οι εκλείψεις...», «...που διαφέρουν κατά ένα σάρο αποτελούν σειρά...», «Μια τέτοια σειρά σάρων...», «Η γνώση του σάρου επέτρεψε στους αρχαίους...». Η κλινόμενη μορφή εδώ ενισχύεται από το γεγονός ότι η λέξη γράφεται με μικρό το πρώτο της γράμμα, είναι δηλαδή μια εξελληνισμένη λέξη όπως η ισπανική λέξη «παρέα»: κανένας δεν λέει/γράφει «της παρέα», αλλά «της παρέας». Μόνο που εδώ ο εξελληνισμός έγινε πολύ παλαιότερα: Κατά το Μέγα Λεξικόν της Ελληνικής Γλώσσης του Δημητράκου από τα Χαλδαϊκά ή Βαβυλωνιακά του Βηρωσσού (περί το 300 π.Χ.), όπως αναφέρεται από τον ιστορικό Αβυδηνό (βιβλίο Ι) τον 2ο αι.μ.Χ. και τον χρονικογράφο Γεώργιο Σύγκελο (30,6) το 800 μ.Χ. Επίσης, η λέξη αναφέρεται στο Λεξικό του Σουίδα. Δυστυχώς, οι ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες «αντιγραφομεταφράζουν» από τις αγγλικές χωρίς να συμβουλεύονται γραπτές ελληνικές πηγές, με αποτέλεσμα οι επιστημονικοί όροι να παραμένουν αμετάφραστοι (και μετά η μία ιστοσελίδα αντιγράφει από την άλλη). --V-astro 10:57, 20 Φεβρουαρίου 2007

Παρεμπ: Έχει ξεκαθαριστεί πια ότι δεν έχουμε λεξικό του Σουίδα αλλά λεξικό Σούδα (η Σούδα, της Σούδας, όπως και η βάση της Σούδας :) ). Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε λοιπόν και ότι άλλο ο Σόρος καί άλλο ο σάρος, του σάρου.


----------



## sarant (Jul 19, 2008)

Όπως πάντα... σαροτικός (με την καλή έννοια, βέβαια!)


----------



## Elena (Jul 19, 2008)

Δεν πιάνεις και Hale, Suess, Schwabe και Gleissberg (μια και ασχολείσαι αυτή την περίοδο :)), να μας βρίσκονται;

;)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2008)

Συγχαρητήρια, Νίκο — εξαίρετο. :) (Μία απορία: Τι εννοεί με το λάθος του Χάλεϊ σχετικά με το όνομα; Μήπως το ότι δεν αποκάλεσε τους εν λόγω κύκλους «χαλδαϊκούς»;.)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως ο δικός μου προβληματισμός με αφορμή αυτό το θέμα είναι που, ακόμη κι αν κάποιος αγνοεί εντελώς τις ελληνικές γραπτές πηγές, υπάρχει κάτι σαν μανία να παραμένουν άκλιτες ξενικές λέξεις που μπορούν άπλετα άνετα να ενταχθούν σε υπάρχον ελληνικό κλιτικό υπόδειγμα. Πρόκειται για το διαβόητο φαινόμενο της _παλτινωδίας_ (ορισμός: η επιχειρούμενη αναίρεση της κλιτικότητας μίας λέξης, με πρώτο θύμα το μαρτυρικό παλτό). Είναι ατέλειωτος ο κατάλογος των ξενικών λέξεων που έχουν ενταχθεί πλήρως στην ελληνική γλώσσα και κλίνονται κανονικά — είτε αναγνωρίζουμε αμέσως την αλλοδαπή προέλευσή τους είτε όχι: ο βόας, το κόστος και τόσα άλλα. Κι όταν διαδοθεί ευρέως (όπως εύχεται ο nickel) ο τόρος, κι αυτός θα κλίνεται κανονικά (ο _τόρος_, όχι ο nickel).


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2008)

Εγώ έχω ήδη πολλές κλίσεις. Περίμενε να σου φτιάξω ομελέτα.

Για το λάθος, δεν ξέρω (να ψάξω;). Υπέθεσα ότι εννοεί ότι ο χαλδαϊκός κύκλος των 222 μηνών δεν αντιστοιχεί ακριβώς στα 18 έτη και 11,3 ημέρες του σύγχρονου σάρου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2008)

Διάβασα κάπου:

The name Saros was used by Babylonians to design something (like a cycle I guess) which has nothing to do with solar eclipses. E. Halley did a small error in computing eclipses and got a period of time close to that and used the word to design this sort of periodicity in eclipses... Everything is well explained in the book on "Les eclipses de Soleil" of the Bureau des Longitudes (EDP Sciences 1999) in a chapter by Michel Lerner and Denis Savoie. The important point is that the Babylonians did NOT know how to precisely compute an eclipse, something that many authors ignored since E.Halley.


----------



## antongoun (Apr 13, 2019)

> Παρεμπ: Έχει ξεκαθαριστεί πια ότι δεν έχουμε λεξικό του Σουίδα αλλά λεξικό Σούδα (η Σούδα, της Σούδας, όπως και η βάση της Σούδας ).



Ισχύει όντως αυτό; Επίσημα είναι "λεξικό Σούδα";


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Ισχύει όντως αυτό; Επίσημα είναι "λεξικό Σούδα";


Ξέρω ότι στα λεξικά του Μπαμπινιώτη ο προτιμώμενος όρος είναι «λεξικό Σούδα».

Περισσότερα εδώ:
https://books.google.gr/books?id=ldMW5vpxVGIC&pg=PA90#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------

